# Adobe Bridge 2020/2021 Question



## Replytoken (Jan 10, 2021)

In addition to LRC, I have Bridge installed on my machine for times when it is needed for misc. tasks.  CC has recently installed Bridge 2021 on my PC, but I have noticed that the Adobe Bridge 2020 folder is still residing in my C:/Program Files/Adobe directory.  I have uninstalled 2020 through Add/Remove programs, so is it now safe to delete this folder and its files, or will this cause issues?  The folder was not removed during the Add/Remove process.

Thanks,

--Ken


----------



## clee01l (Jan 10, 2021)

Replytoken said:


> In addition to LRC, I have Bridge installed on my machine for times when it is needed for misc. tasks. CC has recently installed Bridge 2021 on my PC, but I have noticed that the Adobe Bridge 2020 folder is still residing in my C:/Program Files/Adobe directory. I have uninstalled 2020 through Add/Remove programs, so is it now safe to delete this folder and its files, or will this cause issues? The folder was not removed during the Add/Remove process.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> --Ken



Remove the folder. If Bridge 2021 complains, reinstall Briidge 2021


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Replytoken (Jan 10, 2021)

clee01l said:


> Remove the folder. If Bridge 2021 complains, reinstall Briidge 2021
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That was kind of what I thought, but I wanted to check first.

Thanks,

--Ken


----------

